# Game Crash



## Joshuamills88 (May 18, 2008)

I have updated all the software on the machine as well as the game,
The game is Jedi Academy, just purchased installed and it crashes when trying to load with this error, also my system meets all the requirements any ideas???? please help
___________________________
PROBLEM INFO


Process:         Jedi Academy [298]
Path:            /Jedi Academy/Jedi Academy.app/Contents/MacOS/Jedi Academy
Identifier:      com.aspyr.jediacademy
Version:         1.0.1e (1.0.1e)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [70]

Date/Time:       2008-05-18 10:48:55.999 -0700
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C7010)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000bf7ffc10
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90768aad __vfprintf + 25
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907eeb00 vsprintf + 474
2   com.aspyr.jediacademy         	0x0002afa7 0x1000 + 171943
Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9076ebce __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907998cd pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x912d5432 glvmDoWork + 162
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90798c55 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90798b12 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0xa002cda0  ebx: 0x90768a9f  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0x000d7168
  edi: 0x00000010  esi: 0xbf8004dc  ebp: 0xbf800368  esp: 0xbf7ffc10
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010282  eip: 0x90768aad   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0xbf7ffc10

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x133fda +com.aspyr.jediacademy 1.0.1e (1.0.1e) /Jedi Academy/Jedi Academy.app/Contents/MacOS/Jedi Academy
  0xec5000 -   0xec9fff  com.apple.drawsprocket 2.0.82 (DrawSprocket-2.0.82) <935b8c9056ebf78ddd982d92ac3b4d5f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DrawSprocket.framework/Versions/A/DrawSprocket
0x1478c000 - 0x1490efef  GLEngine ??? (???) <ae45a092ada96b84359d556dea35d505> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
0x1493c000 - 0x14c62feb  com.apple.driver.AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver 1.5.24 (5.2.4) <35d9f1f71ffe8335898bf97fe8cc5983> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver
0x14da7000 - 0x14dc3ff7  GLRendererFloat ??? (???) <bfd00750994cffe4d8da2f893484358b> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2da53  dyld 96.2 (???) <7af47d3b00b2268947563c7fa8c59a07> /usr/lib/dyld
0x900a6000 - 0x9073ffff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.351.21 (???) <6c93fd21149f389129fe47fa6ef71880> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x90740000 - 0x90760ff2  libGL.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x90767000 - 0x908c6ff3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <4899376234e55593b22fc370935f8cdf> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x908f9000 - 0x9090ffe7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.5.0 (1.5.0) <bad2d3a9a92fdecd02e64f0b73a76f27> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x90910000 - 0x90a48ff7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <afcea652ff2ec36885b2c81c57d06d4c> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x90a49000 - 0x90a57ffd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x90a58000 - 0x90a58ffd  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x90a59000 - 0x90b3eff3  com.apple.CoreData 100.1 (186) <8e28162ef2288692615b52acc01f8b54> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x90bac000 - 0x90fbcfef  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x90fbd000 - 0x91102ff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.1 (2.0.1) <68ba11e689a9ca30f8310935cd1e02d6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x91103000 - 0x91103ffd  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x91104000 - 0x9111fffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <85ca18172d7a4b5a5be3574e4e879880> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9112c000 - 0x91250fe3  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.5.1 (1.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x91251000 - 0x912adff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <fe87a9dede38db00e6c8949942c6bd4f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x912ae000 - 0x91781fde  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <a3d68f17f37ff55a3e61aca1e3aee522> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x91782000 - 0x91789ffe  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <d25c63378a5029648ffd4b4669be31bf> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x9178a000 - 0x9178cfff  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <72cb8b012603370e904b31a24a91121b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x91949000 - 0x91a03fe3  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 224.4 (224.4) <ff5007ab220908ac54b6c661e447d593> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x91a37000 - 0x91a37ffc  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.5 (1.5) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x91a39000 - 0x91ac0ff7  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <6978bbcca4277d6ae9f042beff643f7d> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x91ac1000 - 0x91b3efef  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x91bdf000 - 0x91beffff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.6.59 (3.6.59) <4ffef145fad3d4d787e0c33eab26b336> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x92d6a000 - 0x92d74feb  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <0f2ba6e891d3761212cf5a5e6134d683> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x92d75000 - 0x92d7dfff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <75b0c8d8940a8a27816961dddcac8e0f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x92edb000 - 0x930a6ff7  com.apple.security 5.0.2 (33001) <0788969ffe7961153219be10786da436> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x930a7000 - 0x93172fff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.0 (4.5.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x93173000 - 0x9317efe7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <482d16ba55f91a5dc05f78cc9db707a7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x9317f000 - 0x931a7fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <2f0a710a9128882efb2ed92ad139b58c> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x931a8000 - 0x931a9ffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <a3b573eb950ca583290f7b2b4c486d09> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x931e8000 - 0x9322afef  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.1 (161) <cc6bd78eabf1e2e7166914e9f12f5850> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9322b000 - 0x9322dff5  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <b9e04afa91e4b597a00797d67a7268fb> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9322e000 - 0x9323effc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <cbeb17ab39f28351fe2ab5b82bf465bc> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x932fd000 - 0x93693ff7  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.1 (1.5.1) <665c80f6e28555b303020c8007c36b8b> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x93694000 - 0x936d5fe7  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <9d42e83d860433f9126c4871d1fe0ce8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x937b6000 - 0x937b9fff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <b507b08e484cb89033e9cf23062d77de> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x93893000 - 0x938b7fff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <4933ddc7f6618743197aadc85b33b5ab> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x93907000 - 0x93960ff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x93961000 - 0x939f4fff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <bf3fa8927b4b8baae92381a976fd2079> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x939f5000 - 0x93a71feb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.0 (3.1) <483e0d3879d52ba9ac10b4bcfb0728d6> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x93a72000 - 0x93a88fff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <ad0aa0252e3323d182e17f50defe56fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x93a89000 - 0x93da9fe2  com.apple.QuickTime 7.4.5 (67) <520cbf4ae05622466ad1b89f1ba3a4e1> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x93daa000 - 0x93e89fff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <a53206274b6c2d42691f677863f379ae> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x93e8a000 - 0x93e8efff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93f1f000 - 0x93f6fff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <f7e78891a6d08265c83dca8e378be1ea> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x94323000 - 0x94380ffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <04b812dcec670daa8b7d2852ab14be60> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x94381000 - 0x94387fff  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <8bf7ef71216376d12fcd5ec17e43742c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x94388000 - 0x944bafef  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.1 (476.10) <d5bed2688a5eea11a6dc3a3c5c17030e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x944bb000 - 0x94562feb  com.apple.QD 3.11.52 (???) <c72bd7bd2ce12694c3640a731d1ad878> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x94580000 - 0x945beff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <090de775838db03ddc710f57abbf6218> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x945f0000 - 0x948f8fff  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.2 (???) <7449d6f2da33ded6936243a92e307459> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x94949000 - 0x949c0fe3  com.apple.CFNetwork 221.5 (221.5) <5474cdd7d2a8b2e8059de249c702df9e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x94b6b000 - 0x94b77fe7  com.apple.opengl 1.5.6 (1.5.6) <d599b1bb0f8a8da6fd125e2587b27776> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x94b78000 - 0x94b78ffd  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x94b79000 - 0x94ba6feb  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <b232c018ddd040ec4e2c2af632dd497f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x94ba7000 - 0x94baefe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <a9ab135a5f81f6e345527df87f51bfc9> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x94baf000 - 0x94c3bff7  com.apple.LaunchServices 286.5 (286.5) <33c3ae54abb276b61a99d4c764d883e2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x94c6f000 - 0x94d21ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <330b0e48e67faffc8c22dfc069ca7a47> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x94d22000 - 0x94d26fff  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <b8f61e346fa243a7138910bed3dcdb6b> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x94d27000 - 0x94db0fe3  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.5 (1.4.5) <8b264cd6abbbd750928c637e1247269d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x94db2000 - 0x94e2cff8  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.2 (245.1) <3c9de512e95fbd838694ee5008d56a28> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x9547e000 - 0x954fdff5  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.0 (1.2.0) <277b460da86bc222785159fe77e2e2ed> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x954fe000 - 0x954fefff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <9961570a497d79f13b8ea159826af42d> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x954ff000 - 0x95508fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <d3180f9edbd9a5e6f283d6156aa3c602> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x95510000 - 0x9553ffe3  com.apple.AE 402.2 (402.2) <e01596187e91af5d48653920017b8c8e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x95540000 - 0x95540ff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <8f910fa65f01d401ad8d04cc933cf887> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x9555f000 - 0x9557dfff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <0629b6dcd71f4aac6a891cbe26253e85> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x955a0000 - 0x95681ff7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <3cd4cccd4ca35dffa4688436aa0cd908> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x95682000 - 0x95689fff  com.apple.agl 3.0.9 (AGL-3.0.9) <7dac4a7cb0de2f6d08ae71c1249379e3> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x9568a000 - 0x95904fe7  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.4 (677.15) <6216196287f98a65ddb654d04d773e7b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x95978000 - 0x9598cff3  com.apple.ImageCapture 4.0 (5.0.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x959c4000 - 0x95a1eff7  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.1 (???) <07494945ad1e3f5395599f42748457cc> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x95aee000 - 0x95b2dfef  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <76301b3506f310fb454b58897c8d0a9f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x95b2e000 - 0x95bc1ff3  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.2 (???) <cdf31bd0ac7de54a35ee2d27cf86b6be> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x95bc2000 - 0x95c07fef  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.7) <73a6424c06effc474e699cde6883de99> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x95d22000 - 0x95d27fff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <ea0665f57cd267609466ed8b2b20e893> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x95d28000 - 0x95d28ffb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x95d29000 - 0x95d48ffa  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <0dd7e9d7fb22174b78205a944144f9c3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x95d49000 - 0x95d80fff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.1 (1.9.1) <8a76e429301afe4eba1330bfeaabd9f2> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x95d81000 - 0x9605aff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 785.8 (785.8) <827c228e7d717b397cdb4941eba69553> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x9605b000 - 0x96062ff7  libCGATS.A.dylib ??? (???) <dd3161e6653fa6400b9ef9c144309fa5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x96063000 - 0x9612aff2  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9612b000 - 0x96156fe7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <42d8422dc23a18071869fdf7b5d8fab5> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x9615d000 - 0x96175fff  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.6 (???) <b8e553df643f2aec68fa968b3b459b2b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x96176000 - 0x96181ff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0 (14) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x96182000 - 0x96182ffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <2fcc8f3bd5bbfc000b476cad8e6a3dd2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x96183000 - 0x9620efff  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <a17f9f5ea7e8016a467e67349f4d3d03> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x9620f000 - 0x96249fff  com.apple.coreui 1.1 (61) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x96268000 - 0x96290ff7  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <057783867138902b52bc0941fedb74d1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x9630c000 - 0x963bcfff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <3dd13466876a8fe4549cfc1354233ec3> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x963bd000 - 0x9677bfea  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x969a1000 - 0x9719efef  com.apple.AppKit 6.5.2 (949.26) <bc4593edd8a224409fb6953a354505a0> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
________________________________________
CONFIGURATION


Model: MacBook3,1, BootROM MB31.008E.B02, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 GHz, 2 GB
Graphics: kHW_IntelGMA965Item, GMA X3100, spdisplays_builtin, 144 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 1 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 1 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x88), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.5)
Bluetooth: Version 2.1.0f14, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS542580K9SA00, 74.53 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8221, 733.6 MB
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, high_speed, 500 mA
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, Apple Computer, full_speed, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., low_speed, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, Apple, Inc., full_speed, 500 mA
________________
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Joshuamills88 (May 19, 2008)

Please Help And No Archive And Install, Cannot Reinstall On My Mac


----------



## albert987 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Dude i think you mac OS has been crashed.It is caused because the game you bought not have have the complete files. or its setup file is corrupt.You have to re-install the complete OS. if you need some help then you can get the information from [removed]


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2010)

I hardly think that a single application (in this case a game) exhibiting a crash upon startup requires a complete OS reinstall.

I would advise against following this suggestion.  I see no need to completely reinstall the OS on the computer (effectively wiping out everything you have if not done with Archive & Install) to solve a single application crash.

Not to mention the website in the previous post is a suspected "malicious" website.


----------



## bakermargar (Jun 8, 2010)

Same here. I have reinstalled with no mods and still get the same result. I guess the patch is bad.


----------

